# Little People spacecraft



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

Here is my version of the Spindrift as held by a member of the SID.

It was a fun build, I really like the card interior, not that you can see a lot if the model is unlit. I did have a bit of trouble with the decals. They were a bit too sturdy and I had trouble getting them to conform, especially the small stripe around the dome. They do look nice though.

Thanks Moebius and TSDS!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That's NICE, and "Natasha" is actually the correct scale for a "giant", also! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, for a moment I thought that was the Aurora kit. Amazing job on such a tiny model.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome! The kit begs to be put in a diorama, I love seeing these clever ideas.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool, too bad the SID didn't have agents like her on the show!


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Very clever "stand". What scale is the figure?

IIRC the scale difference in the Land o' Giants was stated to be "everything is 10 times bigger". Ten times bigger than 1/128 would be 1/12.8th scale. So I would think a 1/12th figure would be about right.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a 12" figure so I would guess the scale is around 1/12 or so. It came with multiple sets of interchangable hands so I was able to give the impression she was holding the ship (luckily).


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

1/6th scale, you mean.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Is that a Barbie?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Is that a Barbie?


Looks like a Takara 'Cool Girls' figure to me.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Err. yes 1/6 scale figure. It was from a set called "Cyber Girls" I think. The ones I picked up at the time were the Matrixy character, a samuri character and a Ghost in the Shell SWAT squad figure. They all came with various weapons, hands poses and other props.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Err. yes 1/6 scale figure. It was from a set called "Cyber Girls" I think. The ones I picked up at the time were the Matrixy character, a samuri character and a Ghost in the Shell SWAT squad figure. They all came with various weapons, hands poses and other props.


Cyber Girls was the American release of a handful of the Cool Girl line, I can't recall who handled it, I think it was via Diamond Distributors.

They were pretty nifty and my GI Joes are very upset with me that I never got any...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

giants scale was 12x normal, making a six foot human six inches (giant scale) tall.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it is perfect! COOL X12!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it would be a very cool idea if someone produced a campsite diorama 
for the Moebuis Mini-Spindrift and/or a large figure display of a SID man which
could hold the ship. Very cool, indeed.

fortress


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A Moebius "Captain Action" figure could with very minor modifications make for a nice S.I.D. officer.


----------

